# Kjaer out 6 mesi. Ufficiale. Il Comunicato



## admin (3 Dicembre 2021)

_AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Dicembre 2021)

crociato e collaterale. Ovviamente la peggiore delle opzioni possibili. Che sconforto


----------



## UDG (3 Dicembre 2021)

Ci vediamo il prossimo anno Simon. Buona guarigione.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


mamma mia che tragedia se ne riparla a settembre, purtroppo già si era capito, appena ho visto quel ginocchio come si è gonfiato subito, povero Simon. Forza Vichingo, tornerai forte di nuovo.


----------



## Walker (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


Il nostro guerriero vichingo tornerà forte come prima, ne sono certo.
In bocca al lupo Simon


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

The worst case possible.
Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
Sarò scemo io.

Ciò detto, in bocca al lupo Simon, un grande uomo che onora la nostra maglia.
Non ho dubbi sul fatto che tornerà e farà un'altra ottima stagione, la 2022-2023.
Ha due cojones enormi.
Vai Simon.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Per me è uno cazzuto, tornerà come nuovo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Dicembre 2021)

il problema è il collaterale perchè se cè reinserzione vuol dire che non si è lesionato ma si è "staccato" e questo è un bel guaio perchè si è soggetti a recidive


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> il problema è il collaterale perchè se cè reinserzione vuol dire che non si è lesionato ma si è "staccato" e questo è un bel guaio perchè si è soggetti a recidive


*****. Ovviamente non lo sapevo. Che due scatole....


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> The worst case possible.
> Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
> Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
> Sarò scemo io.
> ...


avessimo avuto 3 centrali validi non avremmo avuto sti problemi, ma così probabilmente la pausa era prevista con la salernitana. detto sinceramente il ginocchio non credo possa essere colpa della fatica, soprattutto dopo 30 secondi. li è sfiga di come si pianta il piede.


----------



## Love (3 Dicembre 2021)

In bocca al lupo campione...ci vediamo ad agosto per il ritiro....


----------



## iceman. (3 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avessimo avuto 3 centrali validi non avremmo avuto sti problemi, ma così probabilmente la pausa era prevista con la salernitana. detto sinceramente il ginocchio non credo possa essere colpa della fatica, soprattutto dopo 30 secondi. li è sfiga di come si pianta il piede.


I campi da gioco di serie A fanno proprio pena, sembrano il campetto di Acerra con il fango di epoca Maradoniana, secondo me molti infortuni sono dati anche da questo fattore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> The worst case possible.
> Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
> Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
> Sarò scemo io.
> ...


il problema è che i sostituti gabbia e romagna quando sono stati chiamati in causa nelle ultime due partite (fiore e sassuolo) hanno fatto cappellate, in quel contesto dovevi far giocare i migliori per non rischiare un altro passo falso pure col genoa


----------



## David Drills (3 Dicembre 2021)

Che tristezza. Ogni volta che si rompe uno dei nostri, è come se si facesse male uno di famiglia...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Buona guarigione a lui. Ora bisogna prendere un sostituto ovviamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


forza simon, siamo con te. 
ti aspettiamo per il ritiro di luglio.


----------



## Giangy (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


Purtroppo è capitato quello che non doveva capitare. Spero che torni meglio di prima.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avessimo avuto 3 centrali validi non avremmo avuto sti problemi, ma così probabilmente la pausa era prevista con la salernitana. detto sinceramente il ginocchio non credo possa essere colpa della fatica, soprattutto dopo 30 secondi. li è sfiga di come si pianta il piede.


Ma certo che è sfiga, poteva succedere in qualsiasi momento, ma io non lo avrei schierato. Punto.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


Se ci va male, ci va sicuramente peggio. Ritornerà più forte di prima. 

Ora serve un intervento serio in fase di mercato


----------



## sampapot (3 Dicembre 2021)

perdita gravissima...mi spiace...in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._


Forza Simon, ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> The worst case possible.
> Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
> Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
> Sarò scemo io.
> ...


L ha spiegato Pioli, il Milan schiera sempre la miglior formazione possibile. 
concordo con lui, poi se stava fuori e si perdeva scoppiava il finimondo. 
Purtroppo l infortunio traumatico non c’entra nulla, è stata sfortuns


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._



Praticamente ha spaccato tutto quello che poteva spaccarsi,caso rarissimo.
Sicuro pure i menischi non saranno al top

Zio cane che sfiga!

Incredibile


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L ha spiegato Pioli, il Milan schiera sempre la miglior formazione possibile.
> concordo con lui, poi se stava fuori e si perdeva scoppiava il finimondo.
> Purtroppo l infortunio traumatico non c’entra nulla, è stata sfortuns


Cose che si dicono.

Sono abbastanza certo che Florenzi / Bakayoko / Bennacer con la labirintite non fosse la miglior formazione possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> _AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Simon Kjaer è stato sottoposto ad artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore e la reinserzione del legamento collaterale mediale. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in 6 mesi._



Era ovvio dall'inizio, le immagini del post infortunio parlavano da sole.
Come al solito molti sono stati accusati di pessimismo, di essere dottori da tastiera etc..,
Purtroppo il realismo e la schiettezza spesso danno fastidio.

Mi dispiace tanto per Kjaer, soprattutto per la persona.
Per la squadra ormai ci sono abituato. Uno stilicidio continuo, non mi arrabbio nemmeno più.

Subito dopo l'infortunio avevo scritto che temevo per la sua carriera. La mia paura non può che essere più forte, ora.
Ma lui è un leone e credo che potrà ancora scrivere qualche bella pagina per il Milan.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> The worst case possible.
> Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
> Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
> Sarò scemo io.
> ...



Parliamo di un infortunio traumatico, quanto giochi non conta nulla, qua è sfortuna e basta. 

Ti aspettiamo Simon!!!


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era ovvio dall'inizio, le immagini del post infortunio parlavano da sole.
> Come al solito molti sono stati accusati di pessimismo, di essere dottori da tastiera etc..,
> Purtroppo il realismo e la schiettezza spesso danno fastidio.
> 
> ...



Questi sono infortuni che per giocatori esplosivi, giocatori che puntano tanto sulla corsa e velocità, sono una mazzata....ma per un giocatore come Kjaer sono molto più gestibili....parlare di fine carriera mi sembra eccessivo a 32 anni....sicuramente per recuperare bene servirà tanto tempo, spero non viva la frenesia di arrivare al mondiale, deve recuperare con i giusti tempi...


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L ha spiegato Pioli, il Milan schiera sempre la miglior formazione possibile.
> concordo con lui, poi se stava fuori e si perdeva scoppiava il finimondo.
> Purtroppo l infortunio traumatico non c’entra nulla, è stata sfortuns


Ma perché non leggete?
Non ho mica detto che è colpa dei preparatori, certo che è molta sfiga.. e ho detto tante cose positive sull’uomo.
Ma Kjaer, pur non anziano, non può giocare ogni 3 giorni. Dato di fatto.
Lo ha dimostrato in due anni di Milan.
Poi se vogliamo raccontarci le favole raccontiamocele.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un infortunio traumatico, quanto giochi non conta nulla, qua è sfortuna e basta.
> 
> Ti aspettiamo Simon!!!


Ma certo che è sfiga.
Io però l’avrei digerita “meglio” se non fosse successo in una partita in cui sarebbe bastato Gabbia.
Tutto qua.


----------



## mil77 (4 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> The worst case possible.
> Dirò una banalità, ma un giocatore come Simon non andava fatto giocare ogni tre giorni, a maggior ragione questa settimana fra Genoa e Salernitana.
> Il calcio reale non è FIFA22? Ok, ma io a FIFA22 Kjaer non lo azzarderei mai 4 da titolare di fila.
> Sarò scemo io.
> ...


Ma difatti kjaer doveva riposare...ma la Danimarca gli ha fatto giocare x 90 minuti due partite senza senso. A Firenze non c'erano ne tomori ne romagnoli e ha dovuto giocare x forza. Con il genoa avrebbe dovuto riposare ma romagnoli si è fatto espellere con il Sassuolo...


----------



## JoKeR (4 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma difatti kjaer doveva riposare...ma la Danimarca gli ha fatto giocare x 90 minuti due partite senza senso. A Firenze non c'erano ne tomori ne romagnoli e ha dovuto giocare x forza. Con il genoa avrebbe dovuto riposare ma romagnoli si è fatto espellere con il Sassuolo...


Ma io ho detto che con Genoa e Salernitana non lo avrei messo.
Tutto qua.
Le altre so bene che doveva giocarle.
Queste due bastavano Gabbia/Kalulu.
Molto semplice.
Poi si faceva male col Liverpool, amen.


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ti aspettiamo Simon, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Giofa (4 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma io ho detto che con Genoa e Salernitana non lo avrei messo.
> Tutto qua.
> Le altre so bene che doveva giocarle.
> Queste due bastavano Gabbia/Kalulu.
> ...


dopo due sconfitte subendo 7 gol ti presentavi con gabbia kalulu titolari, se poi la perdevi 1-0 con cappella di gabbia che succedeva? 
in ogni caso un grandissimo in bocca al lupo a Simon.
Al suo ritorno andrà gestito, quindi andrà considerato non come una colonna della squadra (così come Ibra ora)


----------

